# The Cheese Thread. Favorites from the market.



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

First, I have to admit that I'm ignorant of almost everything there  is to know about cheeses.

I use a lot of the packaged, shredded cheeses in the dairy area of the market, and love sharp cheddar and pepper Jack, but that's about my limit in cheese knowledge.

I'd like this thread to be an educational thread for those like me who would like to know more about cheeses and which are good for what types of meals.

My market has a cheese counter with about a hundred types of cheeses on it. Most are tiny little packages of brightly colored foil wrappers and hold cheeses I've never even heard of.

I love soft cheese that is creamy and rich and would go well on a Ritz cracker as a snack with or without meats.

What are your favorite cheeses and why? How do you prepare your favorite cheese? How do you use your favorite cheese in meals?


----------



## blissful (Dec 8, 2011)

Coming to you from the Dairyland State-Wisconsin.
Just try different cheeses and see what you like.

Limberger--it STINKS--it tastes good though.

Do you like it smooth and creamy (like Havarti) or a little biting (like extra sharp cheddar or blue cheeses) or something that melts stringy (like mozzarella), or salty and smelly (like feta), or nutty (like parmesan)?

There is a cheese spread I make with half cheddar and colby with an equal part of cream cheese and I tailor it to my tastes. I add a little sour cream to soften it, a bit of garlic, some salt, and blue cheese for a little bite. This is good melted for dipping tortillas, or for sandwiches when it is cold, good on crackers, melt over steamed veggies.

Try something new to you. For instance, there is a world of difference between brick cheese and aged brick cheese, like the difference between medium cheddar and extra sharp aged cheddar. Cheese curds freshly made are totally different (especially texture wise--soft and squeaky and mild) than the cheddar cheese they process it into later (sometimes in aged sharp, it crystalline grits and strong flavored). 

Sometimes when we can't figure out a meal for the night, we'll cut up 3 or 4 kinds of cheeses, a few kinds of sausages (like pepperoni, hard salami), pickled and fresh veggies, olives, fruit in slices, whatever is in the refrigerator, and some crackers and toast, and just enjoy the different combinations.

Do you like Brie? I don't know the intricacies of brie, but I like the rind and the smoothness of the cheese melted. What about cheese fondue--there are dozens of good combinations you can use for fondue. Just try new things.Good luck.


----------



## qmax (Dec 8, 2011)

SOOO many cheeses.

Hard to pick favorites.  But some I can't resist are tellegio (somewhat assertive, nutty, medium firm., reblochon (well rounded, semi soft, full flavor), and fourme 'dambert.(creamy, not overly assertive for a blue)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

blissful said:


> Coming to you from the Dairyland State-Wisconsin.
> Just try different cheeses and see what you like.... Just try new things.Good luck.


 
Hi Blissful, Cheeses are too expensive for me to just grab one and hope it's something I would like. 

No way am I going to try one and NOT like it at $8 for a little chunk.

Basically, I'm asking those who are familiar with lots of cheeses to post what it is they like about specific cheeses. Then I can see which ones folks like a lot and give them a try.

For snack cheeses, I like soft, spreadables. Something I can spread on a cracker with a slice of ham perhaps.

That sort of thing.

Even the hard cheeses if someone has a favorite they love. Tell me why you love it!

I've tried Limberger and it was *too* strong flavored for me. Smelled and tasted like dirty gym socks must. Reminded me of a locker room after a hard practice and before showers.

I love Boursin. I could eat a ton of that stuff!


----------



## blissful (Dec 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I like soft, spreadables. Something I can spread on a cracker with a slice of ham perhaps.
> 
> That sort of thing.


Maybe someone will have a good spreadable cheese recipe or spreadable cheese you can buy?
Boursin cheese is similar to cream cheese, maybe you can find a type of boursin that fits your palate.
Did you see the pimento cheese thread, pimento cheese is great with smoked ham.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

blissful said:


> Maybe someone will have a good spreadable cheese recipe or spreadable cheese you can buy?
> Boursin cheese is similar to cream cheese, maybe you can find a type of boursin that fits your palate.
> Did you see the pimento cheese thread, pimento cheese is great with smoked ham.


 
No, I didn't see the pimento cheese thread. Would you happen to have a link to it?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 8, 2011)

I like strong stinky cheeses. Cambozola is a good place to start. It is a combination of Camembert and Gorganzola. Creamy with a mild pungent flavor. Love it. French Farmers cheeses are great. Leave them out for a few hours until they are very soft and the flavors really ramp up your tastebuds. Brie de Meaux is a very popular one. I would eat these on very plane crackers so you don't distort the flavors too much. 

Another thing I have done lately is make my own cheese spread by starting with cream cheese and adding my own stuff like sundried tomatoes, dices salami or hot sausage, garlic powder, fresh parsley, or other stronger blue cheese. Let it sit overnight so the flavors can blend then use it up in a week or so.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I like strong stinky cheeses. Cambozola is a good place to start. It is a combination of Camembert and Gorganzola. Creamy with a mild pungent flavor. Love it. French Farmers cheeses are great. Leave them out for a few hours until they are very soft and the flavors really ramp up your tastebuds. Brie de Meaux is a very popular one. I would eat these on very plane crackers so you don't distort the flavors too much.
> 
> Another thing I have done lately is make my own cheese spread by starting with cream cheese and adding my own stuff like sundried tomatoes, dices salami or hot sausage, garlic powder, fresh parsley, or other stronger blue cheese. Let it sit overnight so the flavors can blend then use it up in a week or so.


 
Now that's an excellent idea and the type of post I was looking for!
Thank you RockL!

It just never ocurred to me to take cream cheese and add a bunch of stuff to it like that. I'll be doing that soon!


----------



## GLC (Dec 8, 2011)

The "Parmesan" cheeses are a good place to see the difference between good cheese and plastic cheese, because most people know the bad version. Grana Padano, Parmigiano-Reggiano, and the Argentine Reggianito are real cheeses of the Parmesan type. They are quite sophisticated cheeses, and serious cheese lovers even go so far as to check the farm number and date on the rind to discover where the cows lived and what time of year the cheese was produced. (What the cows were eating, grass, winter sileage, spring pasture with flowers, etc., alters the flavor.)

There's a story about, many, many years ago, a guy getting caught selling grated "Parmesan cheese" that was really ground umbrella handles. The stuff in the Kraft shaker can and in the shakers at most chain pizza places demonstrate how his scam was possible. If you use Parmesan, pick up a chunk of either of those three good Parmesans and see the difference. They are also good in things like tomato basil soup and added at the end in rissoto and other similar dishes. 

And, if you have a cheese shop in your area, go by. Just be upfront that you don't know much about cheeses. They'll explain and let you try samples. They also sometimes have big cheese tasting affairs that are worth the price of admission.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 8, 2011)

We also like to have a cheese plate for dinner sometimes. 

Assortment of cheeses, meats and fruit - brie, gouda, smoked gouda, blue cheese, cheddar cheese, port wine cheese spread, pepperoni, dry Italian sausage, red seedless grapes, Paula Red apples, stone wheat thins and sliced Italian bread.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

GLC said:


> The "Parmesan" cheeses are a good place to see the difference between good cheese and plastic cheese, because most people know the bad version. Grana Padano, Parmigiano-Reggiano, and the Argentine Reggianito are real cheeses of the Parmesan type. They are quite sophisticated cheeses, and serious cheese lovers even go so far as to check the farm number and date on the rind to discover where the cows lived and what time of year the cheese was produced. (What the cows were eating, grass, winter sileage, spring pasture with flowers, etc., alters the flavor.)
> 
> There's a story about, many, many years ago, a guy getting caught selling grated "Parmesan cheese" that was really ground umbrella handles. The stuff in the Kraft shaker can and in the shakers at most chain pizza places demonstrate how his scam was possible. If you use Parmesan, pick up a chunk of either of those three good Parmesans and see the difference. They are also good in things like tomato basil soup and added at the end in rissoto and other similar dishes.
> 
> And, if you have a cheese shop in your area, go by. Just be upfront that you don't know much about cheeses. They'll explain and let you try samples. They also sometimes have big cheese tasting affairs that are worth the price of admission.


 
You just quadrupled my knowledge of cheese. Ground umbrella handles indeed! Ha! What a hoot!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

msmofet, like with all of your meal photos, you just made me hungry! What a fabulous plate of food!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> msmofet, like with all of your meal photos, you just made me hungry! What a fabulous plate of food!


 
+1, Timothy.  How beautiful that plate is.

And, Timothy, I know this is not exactly responsive to your question, but I read a while back that the shredded "bag cheese" has had cellulose added so it doesn't stick together and that we should always grate any cheeses from blocks for better flavor.

My step-daughter, who lived in Netherlands, loves the aged Gouda (she says it's pronounced "how-dah").


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> +1, Timothy. How beautiful that plate is.
> 
> And, Timothy, I know this is not exactly responsive to your question, but I read a while back that the shredded "bag cheese" has had cellulose added so it doesn't stick together and that we should always grate any cheeses from blocks for better flavor.
> 
> My step-daughter, who lived in Netherlands, loves the aged Gouda (she says it's pronounced "how-dah").


 
Well, Howdah do to you too! Ha! Thanks for the info on the added junk to my food. I'll try to stick to block cheeses from now on! I guess food producers somehow justify to themselves the crap they put into our bodies. What a shame!


----------



## blissful (Dec 8, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Another thing I have done lately is make my own cheese spread by starting with cream cheese and adding my own stuff.



Nice idea, I'll have to try that.
It's all good.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 8, 2011)

The thing about cheese is that it's a lot like wine. What I can get in my store is not necessarily what you can get in yours.

Having said that, some are distributed nationally. And if they aren't, they can be ordered online through places like iGourmet.com.

My all-time favorite cheese: Cypress Grove's Humboldt Fog. It's a goat cheese made in northern California, but it has pretty good distribution around the country. I'd be willing to bet it's available at Whole Foods.

The only way to describe the flavor is "decadent." It has a texture that's almost like cheesecake. It's very rich and flavorful, and when ripe there is a nice goo-iness just under the rind.

Other than this one, for the most part I also tend to lean toward the stinkier cheeses.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> The thing about cheese is that it's a lot like wine. What I can get in my store is not necessarily what you can get in yours.
> 
> Having said that, some are distributed nationally. And if they aren't, they can be ordered online through places like iGourmet.com.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Steve! That one sure sounds like something I would love also!


----------



## merstar (Dec 8, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> My all-time favorite cheese: Cypress Grove's Humboldt Fog. It's a goat cheese made in northern California, but it has pretty good distribution around the country. I'd be willing to bet it's available at Whole Foods.
> 
> The only way to describe the flavor is "decadent." It has a texture that's almost like cheesecake. It's very rich and flavorful, and when ripe there is a nice goo-iness just under the rind.



  I'm addicted to this one - Unreal!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2011)

I mainly stick with cheddar. The farmers market near my home has a vendor, Colosse Cheese from Pulaski, N.Y., they have some wonderful old cheddar, we are talking 10 years and older.  I buy that for special treats.  They sell some items online.

I also like Stilton at Christmas time.

The Wegman's near my home has a cheese counter with a tasters basket.  It contains small chunks of exotic cheeses for a couple of bucks each.  It is a good way to try some of the pricier items.  I am sure any store would sell a couple of ounces so you could experiment.  

Every year I look forward to a batch of macaroni and cheese shortly after the new year.  I use up all of the dips and odd pieces of cheese left from the various holiday celebrations.  Each year it is a little bit different but, it is always the best batch of the year!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Hi Blissful, Cheeses are too expensive for me to just grab one and hope it's something I would like.
> 
> No way am I going to try one and NOT like it at $8 for a little chunk.
> ...



As GLC mentioned, you can ask at the counter to taste the cheese. They should be more than happy to give you a taste. I can't blame you for not wanting to waste money on some cheese you might not like. I wouldn't want to. Heck, I ask for, and get, samples of cold cuts at the deli counter. I don't do it often, but when in doubt...


----------



## GLC (Dec 8, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> The thing about cheese is that it's a lot like wine. What I can get in my store is not necessarily what you can get in yours.



And like wine, it isn't what's costly or what "anyone who's anyone, dahling" is eating. It's what you like. And, again like wine, you make better guesses at what you might like when you have some basic knowledge of how they are made and what makes them what they are. And I guess the third thing in common with wine is that no one knows them all. No matter what you know or how many books you've read, you can always be delightfully surprised..


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

GLC said:


> And like wine, it isn't what's costly or what "anyone who's anyone, dahling" is eating. It's what you like. And, again like wine, you make better guesses at what you might like when you have some basic knowledge of how they are made and what makes them what they are. And I guess the third thing in common with wine is that no one knows them all. No matter what you know or how many books you've read, you can always be delightfully surprised..


 
Well said GLC! Thank you!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 8, 2011)

blissful said:


> Nice idea, I'll have to try that.
> It's all good.


Cream cheese is fairly mild so it is a great medium to start with and add whatever you like. careful with fresh stuff like vegetables(onions, peppers, etc.), 'cus they can render their water and you end up with with wet cheese


----------



## blissful (Dec 8, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Cream cheese is fairly mild so it is a great medium to start with and add whatever you like. careful with fresh stuff like vegetables(onions, peppers, etc.), 'cus they can render their water and you end up with with wet cheese



I did make a nice pepper and onion cheese spread with cream cheese colby and cheddar.......I fried the peppers and onions......which dried them out a bit first. Here is the thread.
*http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/pimento-cheese-70313.html*


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 9, 2011)

For me cheese is a never ending journey on my travels I have only found 2 that I did not like, the Sardinian one with maggots and the brown sweet Scandinavian one.
My latest hit is Kaymak, I watched my wife Aunt make it, she brings a big pot of raw milk from her mothers cows to a simmer then leaves it simmering for two hours, she takes it off the heat and skims the thick clotted cream of the top into a bowl, this is repeated till no more solids rise. The kaymak is then left to develop a slight sour tang then a bit of salt is added. They blob it on burgers, chicken soup, fold smoked trout into it. I made some scones, found some wild strawberry jam, split the scones spread with kaymak add a blob of jam, they looked at me like I was a loon then tried it.

Ps the left over "milk" is  fed to her mums pigs they taste sweet too.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2011)

a crust of bread, a piece of cheese, a bottle of wine. that's all you need sometimes. 

i've always been a big fan of cheddar. from mild and creamy, to mouth puckering sharp, crystallized, and crumbly.

my dad is to blame for my love of cheese. he used to love sharp cheddar on a whole wheat cracker, a dollop of brown mustard, and chopped raw onion. cheese was one of the few things he splurged on.

it's a great snack with a cold beer. 

another fave is a small brie round baked just enough to goo-ify the insides, then serve it on a pool of raspberry jam. when you slice into the rind, the cheese should be soft enough to scoop out onto a water cracker with a bit of jam. sort of a brie raclette.

oh man i need cheese!!!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 9, 2011)

Timothy said:


> msmofet, like with all of your meal photos, you just made me hungry! What a fabulous plate of food!


 


tinlizzie said:


> +1, Timothy. How beautiful that plate is.
> 
> And, Timothy, I know this is not exactly responsive to your question, but I read a while back that the shredded "bag cheese" has had cellulose added so it doesn't stick together and that we should always grate any cheeses from blocks for better flavor.
> 
> My step-daughter, who lived in Netherlands, loves the aged Gouda (she says it's pronounced "how-dah").


 Thank you. We are going to have a cheese plate REAL soon now!! LOL


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's the Pimento Cheese link, Timothy:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/pimento-cheese-70313.html?highlight=pimento


----------



## Timothy (Dec 9, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Here's the Pimento Cheese link, Timothy:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/pimento-cheese-70313.html?highlight=pimento


 
Thank you, Zhizara! Wow! I took a little side trip with that link. I'll  be making some of that very soon! This thread is working nicely. I love cheese, but have never really known very much about cheeses. This is becoming quite an educational experience for me.

Thank you to you all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

At the deli ask for a taste of any cheese.  They will give you a slice, hold it on your hand until your body heat warms it a bit.  Smell it, cold and warm.  Then taste a small piece, roll it on your tongue.  Most cheese should be eaten at room temperature.  This taste test will let you see how it tastes slightly warm and if you even like it.

I'm a cheese pig...


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw an episode from Andrew Zimmern's show, Appetite for Life (he of the strange palate and cast iron stomach).  It was "Wing it at Blind Willie's" Blues Club in Atlanta, putting together blue cheese wing dip.  Andrew said the cheese "smells like God's toes."


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At the deli ask for a taste of any cheese. They will give you a slice, hold it on your hand until your body heat warms it a bit. Smell it, cold and warm. Then taste a small piece, roll it on your tongue. Most cheese should be eaten at room temperature. This taste test will let you see how it tastes slightly warm and if you even like it.
> 
> I'm a cheese pig...


 
Thank you Fiona, I've always avoided most cheeses for the same reason I avoided most wines. I didn't know enough about them to make an educated purchase. 

I'll have to try your suggestion at my local deli. They all know me well and will let me test taste anything. I buy my Antipasto there. They make an awsome one!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 10, 2011)

Cheddar, semi-hard cheese either dyed yellow with natural food dyes, or presented white.  Young cheddar (cheddar cheese curds) is squeeky and mellow, with just a hint of the flavor that comes with aging.  

Mild cheddar - aged about 6 months, has a very mild acidity (acids give cheese both the curd to turn into cheese, and a slightly sour flavor, and is for people who are just starting to learn about cheese.

Medium Cheddar - usually aged for about 2 years.  The acidity has increased, and the cheese has developed a more pronounced and complex flavor.  You can taste some of the salt, the acids, and other flavors of the cheese.

Sharp Cheddar - aged 3 or more years.  At this stage, the cheese has lost enough moisture to evaporation that the calcium and salts found in the milk have begun to crystallize.  They provide a pleasing, soft crunch every now and again.  The flavor is intensified and even more complex.  It is when cheddar starts to become an amazing cheese.  I adore 5 year aged cheddar by a company called Balderson Cheese out of Canada.  Their product is award winning, litterally.

Colby - another semi-hard cheese that is always sold medium.  It has a flavor similar to cheddar, but is creamier and is wonderful as a snacking, or cooking cheese.

Monterey Jack - a little softer than colby, and always sold white.  It is a lightly salty cheese with just enough acidity to make the flavor interesting.  It's a great melting cheese and is often combine with colby by the manufacturer to make colby-jack cheese, which I'm not really crazy about.  I love both of the cheeses by themselves though.

Muenster Cheese - A white cheese with an orange rind.  This is another great melting cheese, but is wonderful as a snack cheese as well.  It has a mild, milky flavor, with a delicate balance between the salt, acids, and dairy flavor.  It is a great pizza cheese, and is good with fruit or covering veggies.  It is one of my all time favorite mild cheeses.

Swiss Cheese - It's so hard to find a good swiss cheese any more.  The stores seem to carry only baby swiss, which to me is nearly flavorless, and a waste of money.  But if you can find an aged swiss, it is a firm cheese that is complex with hints of acid, sweetness, salt, and bitter, all rolled together to create what has been called nutty.  A good Swiss cheese, like a good Parmesano REgiano, or Asiago is a truly wonderful thing.  Purchase Swiss cheese from the deli, so you can get a sample.  That way you  won't spend your money on the tasteless Swiss Cheeses that flood the markets.

Gouda - Similar to Monterey Jack, but firmer in texture.  It also has a better flavor in my opinion.  Gouda seems to be one of those cheese that people like to add flavors to, expecially smoke.  To me, this masks the wonderful, natural flavor of this classic cheese.  I don't know anyone who doesn't like Gouda.

Elementeller - a kind of Swiss Cheese- but not so bold as an aged Swiss Cheese

Havarti - a great melting flavor with a rich, almost buttery flavor, again with that characteristic acidity of most cheeses.  It is used to make various sauces, and is often mixed with cheddar and mozzarella to make macaroni and cheese.  It's also great with strawberries, or made into fondue.  It's a favorite.

Cottage Cheese - what can I say about this mainstay.  It's great served up as a side dish, with fruit added, or on crisp lettuce leaves.  It's great when blended into certain jello salad recipes, it makes a wonderful addition to pasta sauces, especially Marinara, and is very good in lasagna, and maincotti.  It has a creamy texture, especially in the small curd varieties.  But I like the larger curd cottage cheese, eaten straight up, as a side to my meal.  Herbs and spices can be added to it, just as with cream cheese.  In fact the flavors are similar.  Love good cottage cheese.
Note of warning, some brands of cottage cheese, an I don't know the cause of this, can taste a little bitter.  So try different brands.  We have found that the 4% milkfat varieties don't seem to have the bitter flavor.

There are a thousand different cheeses out there.  Some are hard, some are soft, most are somewhere in between.  Each has a different flavor and texture that appeals to the taste buds of a hundred different people.  I can't presume to tell you what cheeses are best for you.  Personally, I'm not a fan of the Stinky Cheeses (yes, that is a category of cheeses).  But then again, while I love a great aged cheddar, my DW loves the mild version.

And yes, the price isn't cheap for a great cheese.  I have had 15 year aged cheddar that ran for $20 a pound.  I have also had an amazing cheddar called Dorset Drum for IGoumet.com for $8 per pound.  My favorite 5 year aged cheddar runs $15 per pound.  And as I am very adventurous when it comes to food.  One year, I bought 1 cheese variety that I'd never tasted before every pay day.  This way, I could learn a great deal about cheeses without breaking the bank.  Was it worth the money to explore this wonderful stuff we call cheese, you betcha.  Now, with online cheese sellers, I'm no longer limited to only what I can find locally.  

Just two more cheeses that I have to mention - Yancy's Fancy makes an incredible cheese called Bergenost.  It is a semi-soft cheese with a wonderfully creamy texture, and amazing flavor.  I have yet to try their XXX sharp cheddar, but it the quality is as good as with the Bergenost, it will be an exemplarary cheese indeed.

Like Bergenost, Butterkase cheese is wonderful.  It is creamy, almost buttery in flavor and texture, with a medium sharpness.  It is wonderful eaten with crackers, or on toast points, though I've been known to just slice off little bits to eat all by themselves.  It is another delightful cheese that can be used so many different ways.  It can be made into cheese balls, or combined with herbs, or wines of your choice.  It melts into ooey-gooey goodness on grilled cheese.

Oh, one more, and I'm going to have to run and hide after this one, I love Velveeta Cheese product.  It's not a true cheese, but a cheese product that melts wonderfully and adds great flavor to many other foods.  There!  I said it.  I love Velveeta, and I'm not even ashamed.  And though I dearly love a good Parmesano Regiano, or Pecorino Romano, I like that shaker parmesan/romano cheese that comes in the green, cardboard cans.  It has a distinct flavor, and can be used as a somewhat salty seasoning.  It has its place in my kitchen.

I hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Cheddar, semi-hard cheese either dyed yellow with natural food dyes, or presented white.  Young cheddar (cheddar cheese curds) is squeeky and mellow, with just a hint of the flavor that comes with aging.  ...
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief Longwind, please post this _Cheese Primer_ in the Cooking Resources forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Great primer, Chief!  And I totally agree with your last paragraph about Velveeta et al.  Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2011)

I prefer milder cheeses.  My current favorites are Muenster and Gruyere.

I grew up on domestic Muenster and still buy it and enjoy it.  As I mentioned, the flavor is relatively mild but has a little tang to it.  It melts very well.  Mon used Muenster to make string cheese.  Then one day, I tasted some real French Muenster and WOW!  Someone had released my taste buds from captivity.  I had tasted the real thing for the first time.

Gruyere is another generally available cheese from Switzerland.  It has a mild but pronounced nutty flavor.  It's the cheese of choice for French onion soup gratinée.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the primer!

I love almost all cheeses. 

Timothy, if you like bleu, you can take cream cheese and bleu and make a spread. I don't have proportions. We used to make that all the time when I lived in Quebec City. 

For a Swiss-type, I like Jarlsburg or St. Albert's Swiss. Which probably isn't available where you are. It is produced about 30 minutes from where I live, so whenever I pass through, I stock up.

I'm partial to Gjetost, but that is an acquired taste. I like it as a dessert cheese.

I love all Gouda--smoked, baby, all of it. Ditto Edam.

One of the things I do is grate cheese after it is opened (cheddar, colby, monterey jack) and freeze that for later use.

One thing I don't like is Canadian Cottage Cheese. I stock up whenever I go to the States. I do sometimes blend (in the blender) cottage cheese and milk to make "fake" sour cream.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you to all of you! You've expanded my knowledge of cheese immensely! Chief, don't feel bad, I think Velveeta has it's place in the meals of the world. Countless millions of people love and use Velveeta.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thank you to all of you! You've expanded my knowledge of cheese immensely! Chief, don't feel bad, I think Velveeta has it's place in the meals of the world. Countless millions of people love and use Velveeta.



I'm sure that's true, but not everyone does. I don't know what it tastes like. I don't eat cheese that has that colour.


----------



## Addie (Dec 11, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I'm sure that's true, but not everyone does. I don't know what it tastes like. I don't eat cheese that has that colour.


 
The immigrants in my town will only eat cheeses that are sold white. If it is colored, the younger folks buy it. Me, I am a white cheese person. Velveeta definitely has a place for our palates. It fed my children during their school years. I am not a food snob. To each their own. Land of Lakes orange cheese is a big seller in these parts. My supermarket sells the ends of the cold cuts and cheeses. I always look for the white LOL. Makes for a great mac and cheese base. At .99 a lb, compared to $2.99 for nice neat slices, I don't mind at all that it is the end piece. 
For Parma and Romano, I always buy the imported. My girlfriend in Alanta, has paid as much as $25.00 a lb. I pay only $4.99 a lb. So every few months I send her a couple of good size pieces. She puts the piece of cheese right on the table with a small grater to impress her company. They can grate it themselves. She is not a food snob, just a showoff. I also gave her a small apothecary jar filled with whole nutmegs as a gift when I went to visit her. Because we have such a large immigrant population here in the Northeast, we get imported foods at a greatly reduced price. 
The Tillamook Indians in Oregon make a great smoked cheddar cheese. Hard to find on the East Coast. 
I find that American made cheeses are not aged long enough for me. Not enough flavor. But you don't make any profit with cheeses sitting on the shelf aging.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 11, 2011)

Most of the grocery stores that have a decent cheese counter will also have a little basket of the cheese ends at discounted prices that are in sizes that are really to small to sell (most under .25/lb). 

Sooo, for a couple bucks, you can "splurge" on some cheese that you might not be brave enough to try otherwise.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2011)

Addie said:


> ...I find that American made cheeses are not aged long enough for me. Not enough flavor. But you don't make any profit with cheeses sitting on the shelf aging.


There are some grand cheeses made in America.  But few, if any of them are found on store shelves.  They have to be purchased online, from specialty cheese shops, or at the farm.  I have had artisan cheddars from Wisconsin that I would compare with any cheese from anywhere.  Maytag Blue cheese is another example of a fine, American cheese.  The cheeses from Yancy's Fancy are very good as well.  If we want to go a little further north, then from the province of Ontario comes Balderson Heritage Cheddars.  Colby was created in Colby Wisconsin, and Pinconing Sharp was first made in Pinconing Michigan.  The Pinconing Cheese factory was purchased by Williams Cheese and the Pinconing isn't as good, IMHO as it was previous to the change of ownership.  Pinconing sharp, at room temperature, would cause my jaw muscles to ache, and nearly curl my toes at room temperature.  It is creamier than cheddar or colby.  It used to be a favorite.  On the East coast, there are some amazing cheese producers, again, small batch makers of artisan cheeses.

Don't sell the U.S. short on great cheeses.  But you have to look past the supermarkets to find them.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 11, 2011)

Weed mate, I have had some very fine cheese in the US, at cheddar gorge in south west England they have a cheese factory that you can walk around.
The ageing  of cheese is very important, young gouda or edam imo is not worth eating, but 2 yrs old is strong enough to make your teeth itch.
I make all my cheese cakes using curd cheese, my fav cheeses tend to be made from raw milk or ewe milk.


----------



## GLC (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think there's any doubt that American artisanals have developed to the point where they are worth attention on their own merit, rather than as versions of European cheeses. And they are under-represented in American groceries. I think this is partly that the cheeses have developed faster than the populations sophistication and because of a lack of such structures as Italian D.O.C.'s to promote types (or maybe the lack of coherent regional types precludes D.O.C.-type organizations).  

The Cowgirl outfit has had a lot of play:

Cowgirl Creamery - Our Aged and Fresh Organic Cheeses

Possibly some good leads here:

The Best American Artisanal Cheeses and Cheesemakers

A pretty typical American chevre operation: 

Westfield Farm


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 11, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Don't sell the U.S. short on great cheeses.  But you have to look past the supermarkets to find them.


Exactly right. Supermarkets tend to buy things in large quantities, including cheese and dairy, because they get the best price by doing so. The problem is that most of the great cheeses are only produced in small quantities.

Here in the Twin Cities, you sometimes have to go out of your way to find small cheese shops, but they are out there. I don't know for certain, but I suspect it's probably the same in other cities as well. I love those little shops, though, because the guy behind the counter usually knows exactly what he's selling and where it came from. And as mentioned in other posts above, they will let you have a sample to see if it's something you want to buy. Cheese sold in this way is more expensive per pound than what you typically find in a Safeway or Albertsons, but there's also something a more personal about it, I think. 

I guess the bottom line for me depends on what I'm going to do with it. If I'm buying cheese to cook with, then I don't mind one bit buying a less expensive hunk from the supermarket. But if I'm looking for something to nibble on as an indulgence, I would rather spend a little more on a couple of ounces of nice, farmstead cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2011)

just as a contrary pov, you strike out sometimes going artisnal.

last year, i picked up a few hunks of flavoured cheddars from an artisnal place in vermont. when we got home, i opened the extra sharp cheddar and ended up throwing it away because it was so sour. then i tried a smoked cheddar, and a sage chedar. both were edible but nothing to write about. actually, i tossed tge sahe one as well shortly after sampling it as it went bad in a few days. at $14 a pound or so for each,  i was robbed.  

a factory made cabot cheddar at half the price would have been better.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 11, 2011)

Tom, that's unfortunate. I've never had that experience. I think it's always a good idea to ask to sample whatever you're purchasing, so that it comes off the same wheel. Having said that, sometimes artisan cheeses do go south faster, but that's often because they're aged before going to market.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday, while shopping for stuffing for my jalapenos, I asked the Deli lady to give me a slice of thier cheddar/horseradish cheese.

WOW, was it good! I bought a block of it.

Great cheddar flavor with a trailing hint of horseradish. Nothing blatant or numbing, just a gentle flavor of horseradish behind the rich cheddar.

It would be awesome on a corned beef sandwich.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 11, 2011)

As I have said before, I like stinky stuff. I lurk around the cheese aisle in grocery stores checking the due dates on those nice little indiviually packaged artisan cheeses. If you find any past due, I ask them to mark it down. One produce manager used to give it to me for free. But, I have found out that they get credits for past due stuff so most of the time they will only give you 50% off.  These cheeses are still fine long after the government standards due dates are past.
This is one of my faves. I like it after it has been in the fridge for about a month. Just like licking the floor of a dairy barn....yummmmm 
http://www.frenchclick.co.uk/p-803-president-rouy-220g.aspx


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah, i figured they weren't stored properly after being cut down into 1/2 lb. chunks and then waxed.

many years ago i bought a whole wheel of cheddar from a place in vermont. i thought that since it was sealed in a thick layer of wax and then put in a box, it was safe to store at room temp. so i put it on top of the fridge for a few days.

i learned two things that week. first, that you can't do that with cheese, and second, the top of my old refrigerator was kinda hot. i had a sorta cheese oil running down the side of the darn thing.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 11, 2011)

The thing I like best about cheeses are that they make wine taste so darn good!


----------



## Addie (Dec 11, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Don't sell the U.S. short on great cheeses. But you have to look past the supermarkets to find them.Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
I am not selling them short. I just wish there were more small cheese shops near me. My supermarket  compared to others doesn't recognize that cheeses are so versatile. We do have Purity Cheese company in the North End of Boston. They are more into meeting the needs of the very large Italian community. They supply the daily needs of the local supermarkets requirements for fresh mozzarella and ricotta cheese. They tend to have a small amount of other nationality cheeses. Too bad. In this city if you are not Italian or Irish, you tend to get left behind. And now it is the Latino community that is letting it culinary voice be heard. And I am glad. It is exposing today's young people to foods of other nations. Hopefully this will bring in cheeses from Spain and other Spanish speaking countries. Here in East Boston, the Spanish community is constantly opening new Mom and Pop shops. Here's hoping that one of them will be a cheese shop. 

Down in the southern part of Massachusetts we have a *huge* Portuguese population. (That is where Emeril is from.) They have their own cheese shops with a plethera of imported cheeses from their native country. Most of their foods are derived from the sea. And they provide us with all our beautiful large sea scallops. We can find some of their cheeses here in the Boston area. But not many. The mentality here is 'if it is not imported, then it is not worth the time.' Too bad.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 12, 2011)

Just returned from France and this time I brought home more cheese than chocolate!

from the fromagier Laurent DuBois in Paris, I brought a fresh goat cheese coated in ash, a medium-sized Camembert, and a large chunk of 3-year-aged Comte (French Gruyere -- and my favorite hard cheese).

My most favorite cheese ever, though, cannot be found in US. it's the St. Marcellin of affineur Mme Renee Richard in Lyon.  When I was there, I had it for dessert at every meal!

Although you can sometimes find St. Marcellin in US cheese shops, it doesn't travel well. I've even found it spoiled (ammonia odor) upon opening.


----------



## GLC (Dec 12, 2011)

buckytom said:


> just as a contrary pov, you strike out sometimes going artisnal.



That suggests a point worth remembering. While "artisan" means means one who produces in limited quantities using traditional methods, "artisanal" has no legal definition. Anyone can use the word. Dominos offered "artisanal" pizza. Wendy's "artisan" sandwich. Lays. It's like grocery stores climbing on board the "local" train. They all want to talk about their "local" products, but their definition of "local" may take you three states away. 

Artisanal legitimately means it's not mass produced, and it implies it's made with the plain basic ingredients. Artisanal bread is made with flour, water, yeast, and salt. Doesn't mean it can't have anything else in it, but nothing that's not REQUIRED to make the essential product. It's real hard to pin down where the line is, but it's safe to say that an artisanal maker doesn't need a vast warehouse. Being so large that you NEED a warehouse is largely the reason mass producers use non-traditional ingredients. 

There's a cheese stocked in my grocery with "Artisan" prominent on the label and priced up with the "good" cheeases. Most dreary, tasteless excuse for cheese in the place. Kraft is genuinely better. So, all that we can legitimately use to qualify a cheesemaker as artisanal is what they put into the cheese. Whether they're any good at it is another matter. Most cheeses aren't technically complicated. We have to cast around until we find one we like. You don't have to wonder much about mass producers. By necessity, they all shoot for mediocrity, so as to have some tolerable appeal to the most people. And that's why we care about artisanal cheeses. We're not so worried about the single mold inhibitor that Kraft uses in additional to traditional ingredients. We're concerned with taste. And that absolutely means that not every person will like cheese by every maker. There's a lot more variation than with bread. Most any attempt at artisanal bread will be pretty good. Even the failures won't be so bad. 

And we have to remember that "artisanal" implies no preservatives and no alteration of methods to sacrifice taste for longevity. They have to be consumed and stored with that in mind. Artisanal breads won't survive a week in storage like Wonder What's In It Bread. Cheeses need correct storage, too, and a reasonable limit on how long. 

The best I've found for hard cheeses is wrapped closely in parchment and then in foil. I have a large sealed bin dedicated to cheese in the refrigerator, and the wrapped cheese goes in there. Most other types don't do well under any storage conditions once opened and just need to be eaten.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 12, 2011)

We really like a brand of French bleu called Papillon. Particularly the black label. I brought back a little over 2 kilos when I was in Marseille for a client. Customs didn't say anything, even though I was over the 2 kilo limit.

Craig


----------

